# ✽✽University of Houston - PES Charity Golf Tournament✽✽



## ngdongthy (Oct 4, 2012)

We host this event not only for the real-life sales experience for our students, but also as an opportunity for your organization to network in the Houston area. We have Hilti, Schlumberger and more than 20 other great companies as our partners. You can also market your company while supporting UH's renowned sales students. This is a good opportunity for your organization to enhance the educational experience of UH students and their future careers. A great game of golf with coworkers and students is just an added bonus!

This semester, the Golf Tournament is being held at the Kingwood Country Club on Monday, October 29, 2012. 

The individual player fee is $150/player. 
The foursome option is $500 for 4 players.

For further information on benefits and other sponsorship options, please, do not hesitate to either call THY NGUYEN at (515)-770-4974 or visit this FB page:
Charity Golf Tournament held by Program for Excellence in Selling | Facebook


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Mods - I researched this and it's legit. Sent Mathy a note across Facebook, (thought she might see it sooner there), about moving the post here where it might get more notice.

Dennis


----------



## ngdongthy (Oct 4, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks for helping me make the moving, I appreciated it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

How did your tournament go? Let's hear all the fun and gossip!


----------

